# Deadbeat mama



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Quick update:
Some of you may remember my earlier posts about Lexie, the pij I encountered with a broken wing.. Two days later, I came across Domino, a squeaker at the time.. This was back around October.. 
At first, Domino would chase Lexie around, not letting him in the bath water, or near the drinking water.. Lexie was quite timid.. 
But then on day about a month ago, I walked in on them roosting together. I had my suspicions, and left some twigs and grass in the room, later finding them tucked away in a so-called nest (really a rolled-up towel)..
Then, as I'm spending time with them, they start billing, and less than two feet away from me.. they mate.. a few days after that, I discover an egg in the hutch. Yesterday, the second egg came..
But.. Domino (who I'm guessing is 5 mos old) has no mothering instinct at all. She spends all day away from the nest, while Lexie sits on the eggs. When she does go into the hutch to check on him, he thinks he finally has a chance to get away and leaves to eat. Well, so does she. She really just stands around and looks clueless.. I went in and felt the eggs while they were both away, and they were cool.. Needless to say, I bet the eggs don't hatch. 
When I peek in at night, it's Lexie sitting on the eggs, while Domino is resting nearby. 
I'm a bit worried that Lexie might be overworked.. I can't blame Domino, however.. She just hasn't figured it out yet.. 
But they really are so cute, especially Lexie who has become rather protective of his eggs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why don't you replace the eggs with some dummy eggs, and just let them "play house" for now. She is really too young to be raising babies, if that is what you want. She will be a better parent when she is about a year old. Just let them play and practice for now.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, I had thought of that.. She really is young, and just doesn't seem mature enough to be a mama bird yet.. 
I just haven't gotten down to the craft store yet (I wanted to see what size the eggs were first, since I had no clue).. I'll probably do that today.. Egg 2 was laid yesterday, so I guess it's not too late to do the ol' switcheroo.. 
Out of curiosity, if she's not sitting on them, what is the likelihood they'd hatch?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nicole said:


> Yeah, I had thought of that.. She really is young, and just doesn't seem mature enough to be a mama bird yet..
> I just haven't gotten down to the craft store yet (I wanted to see what size the eggs were first, since I had no clue).. I'll probably do that today.. Egg 2 was laid yesterday, so I guess it's not too late to do the ol' switcheroo..
> Out of curiosity, if she's not sitting on them, what is the likelihood they'd hatch?


If he or she doesn't incubate they will not hatch. Cell division happens only on incubation. I wouldn't chance it, if the unliky event should happen, who will raise the baby? The risk isn't worth it. Wait and you will have happier and healtier babies.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

That's my concern.. I suspect Lexie will be left to raise the babies, and while I'm sure he'd be a great father, he can only do so much.. 
With the dummy eggs, can I expect Domino to be laying more frequently?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nicole said:


> That's my concern.. I suspect Lexie will be left to raise the babies, and while I'm sure he'd be a great father, he can only do so much..
> With the dummy eggs, can I expect Domino to be laying more frequently?


If they accept the eggs, they will incubate them about as long as they would the real eggs, without the worry. I have a couple of hens who actually know when I replace them but most don't know the difference and the couple will lay on them the full 18 days or more, or a little less. Being that she is immature she will likely give them up earlier.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with Treesa. Best to replace the eggs and let your little girl mature some. I expect that they won't even stay with the eggs for the duration.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

I ran off to the crafts store (JoAnns) during my lunch break, and bought some wood beads... unfortunately, they didn't have any wooden eggs, except chicken sized.. way too big, imho.. the beads I bought are roughly the size of their eggs, but are round.. they also have holes in them, for stringing.. Ah, well.. desperate times.. 
Let's see if I can fool them


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Tressa & Lovebirds.. 
I just checked in on the two, and I have to say, I think taking the eggs is the right idea. I found Domino hiding in an empty cage, and when she does step into the hutch so Lexie can grab a bite to eat, she immediately leaves. I have to say, I do feel a tinge of guilt pulling the eggs which are still warm, especially because egg 1 has been in there for about 72 hours.. But Lexie (the male) took to the wooden beads right away..


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nicole,

That will be much more healthy for them. She probably won't lay another round for the time either one of them is sitting on the eggs. It sometimes takes several rounds of eggs before young parents get the rhythm down of who sits on them and when. If you do want to let them raise babies, wait till they are over a year old. She may never be a really dedicated mom. I have a hen who is happy to let her mate do the lion's share of the brooding. She has never been maternal.

I'm glad Lexie has accepted the beads.

Margaret


----------

